# Growing Up!



## HeartsHolly (Jan 13, 2021)

He opened his eyes yesterday and I can see some feathers under the skin on this Wings. He’s a very enthusiastic little guy and is beginning to flap his wings around when he sees me and trying to use his legs


----------



## King_Pigeon (Feb 14, 2021)

HeartsHolly said:


> He opened his eyes yesterday and I can see some feathers under the skin on this Wings. He’s a very enthusiastic little guy and is beginning to flap his wings around when he sees me and trying to use his legs


AWWW so cute! Once he is all grown up he will be a good companion once he is all grown. sadly i made the mistake of buying adult pigeons and now im having difficulty training them to be not scared of me and all. really wish they could be tamed.


----------



## HeartsHolly (Jan 13, 2021)

King_Pigeon said:


> AWWW so cute! Once he is all grown up he will be a good companion once he is all grown. sadly i made the mistake of buying adult pigeons and now im having difficulty training them to be not scared of me and all. really wish they could be tamed.


His parents were adults when I got them too and I encountered something similar. They aren't the biggest fans of me 😅 but at least they don't bite


----------



## King_Pigeon (Feb 14, 2021)

HeartsHolly said:


> His parents were adults when I got them too and I encountered something similar. They aren't the biggest fans of me 😅 but at least they don't bite


hahaha mine love to attack me any chance they get 😂


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You can put a small mirror next to him when he is a bit older. This will help prevent him getting human imprinted. Will also help if he is able to see the other pigeons (from the safety of his own cage). You want a tame pigeon, not a human imprinted pigeon. Otherwise he might never associate with other pigeons and would rather view you as his mate.


----------

